# Virginia Beach ho-down



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

After an abyssmal striper season, I had high hopes for hopping a boat out of Little Creek. We were underway at sunrise and were out on Cape Henry within half an hour. We marked very little bait and, hearing of veritable rivers of fish off Corolla, decided to head further south.

The ride wasn't too bad, though my cousin, who had never been more then a mile off the beach, thought we were going to rattle his teeth out. Frankly, the best part came when he couldn't pee with everyone staring at him, so he went down into the cabin, got seasick, and returned to topside with the greenest face you've ever seen. Eventually he had a few yaks off the side and felt better.

Once off Corolla Light we had the first and only decent fish of the day--an approximately 10-pound blue that bit on stretch on one of the flatlines. He came off at the transom.

We made our way back north and came upon piles of birds, bait and schoolies just inside the neck of the bay. I had pretty much had it with the trolling and went onto the bow to pitch Storms into the boiling fish on the surface. It was a good time, even though the fish were small and the weather was quickly turning snotty.

I asked my cousin, who was wobbling when we hit land, "Now do you understand why I surf fish?"


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*The word is,*

this runs rampant in the family.    So says our old friend TA....LMAO 



sand flea said:


> so he went down into the cabin, got seasick, and returned to topside with the greenest face you've ever seen. Eventually he had a few yaks off the side and felt better.


Well at least you got a deck under your feet for a change. Give um hell pal! ....Tightlines


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

at least ya didn't see a guy stalkin ya ,cradilin' a 40  


glad ya got in em.....Heard them choppers were around Cape Henry?


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Hat80 said:


> this runs rampant in the family.    So says our old friend TA....LMAO
> 
> 
> Well at least you got a deck under your feet for a change. Give um hell pal! ....Tightlines


TA as in Thrifty Angler? And you're calling me your old friend? 
 With friends like me eh?  KMBA


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Like I said, digging!*

For your info as if it matters. TA is for Turboandy. Sandflea knew that and was the only person that needed too. Open mouth, insert foot. Need I say any more!  LMAO.....Tightlines


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*dang.....*

Can't ask a simple question I see.  
A simple "no" would have done just fine.  

Gotta run. Going dumpster diving after I pass out those blankets and sandwiches. Either place...you're be in my thoughts this holiday season. You dig?


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Let it go, it's just not worth it!*

*KMBA?* 
Well that makes it pretty clear where a large part of ones attitude is. Let this end here, Im done with you! Happy Birthday & Merry Christmas....


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Apparently I missed some kind of a party in this thread in the last few days. Either way, when a thread gets closed, that means an issue's dead. No starting new threads after a mod has said something's finished.

And can we drop the rumor mongering about certain captains and problems with other captains and such? It ain't even winter yet and people are already getting squirrely...


----------

